# w7 taskbar and mac dock



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I always liked the taskbar over the dock,but there were certain features of the dock that had to be admired.

Although the dock still had certain features that 7 doesnt,the new features in the taskbar of 7 are very sweet.
Without any doubt it can not be argued.

THE TASK BAR RULES

Opinions?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

brett888 said:


> Without any doubt it can not be argued.
> 
> THE TASK BAR RULES


Everything can be argued. 

Can't say I've chosen an OS based on the dock or the task bar and any new features in either is unlikely to matter to me in my OS choice.

Fact is relatively little is really new and there are usually extensions/apps that add the same functionality lacking to the other OS.

Maybe you can be more *specific* as to which features you think make the Windows 7 taskbar so much better and awesome.
(Otherwise this is likely just to turn into another dumb PC/Mac flamewar)

Edit: 
P.S. Brett888, does this mean you are no longer willing to pay $600 for Leopard if it was available for non Apple hardware like you said last month?  
(Or until Snow Leopard comes?)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

What I like about the Mac dock is it keeps your desktop tidy


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Headrush said:


> Everything can be argued.
> 
> Can't say I've chosen an OS based on the dock or the task bar and any new features in either is unlikely to matter to me in my OS choice.
> 
> ...


Yes i would still pay 600 hundred if i could use the disk on any machine i wanted.

The new task bar is nice when you have tons of appllcations going at once.
Vista already had previews but goes beyond that with finding what you down on the task bar very easy and fast by just mousing over the icons.
If the preview isnt big enough the just mouse on the preview it goes full size with out clicking.Tabs and windows are available with previews.
I had to manually putt back my quick launch however,as to often times i like new windows instead of opening a new tab.

Now if they would just give me the option to add more workspaces


----------

